# blister spots??



## oOKayOo

I have noticed that Carly had a spot like a blister on her inside leg near her privates last night , today there is some more on her belly and elsewhere.

Yesterday she was offish but today seems normal ,what could this be? Anything serious ??


----------



## stephwiggy

Chicken pox???


----------



## DonnaBallona

Has she had chicken pox yet bird?

I dunno if Im thinking of the right 'sort' of blistery spot, but when both my old charges had it, it started off with one biggish spot and then more appeared gradually. Is it itching her? x

ETA: if it is, more spots will appear-some children get heaps others only a few. They'll itch and look quite 'angry'. Its highly contagious, but I think from before the spots appear so if Ella's gonna get it, then its likely its in her system already!

If it is CP, get yourself armed up with Calmine Lotion form the chemist and put it all over the spots, it'll stop them itching so much! xx


----------



## oOKayOo

We thought chicken pox too , yes there was one and now there is more , on her back too. She hasnt had them yet iether , she says there not itchy though??

It did start from just one near her groin and now more are appearing,, Im a complete worry wart it wouldnt be anythign more serious? 
I was going to go to A&E but dont want to take someones place n line that is more serious as she seems fine?


----------



## stephwiggy

They dont need to itch straight away !!! if you can get a pic we coudl have a nosey for you and with chick pox it can take days for thyey all to come out !! 

xx


----------



## sophxx

if your really worried give nhs direct a ring or the out of hours gp best to aviod a&e unless desperate ull only end up there for hours with other ill people!

my guess is chicken pox its doing the rounds alot at the mo! xx


----------



## Laura1984

Sounds like chicken pox. I dont think the blisters itch i think it's when they scab that they itch. Some children dont get poorly either they literally just get the spots. When I had CP i got one by my belly button then by the next morning i was covered but was never 'ill' :)
Big hugs for Carly xx


----------



## oOKayOo

Thanks guys! She does have chicken pox! 
Alot more has come up now , although she doesnt seem unwell ( which is a good thing!!) 

Im hoping this as 'sick' as she gets with them , as my friends little girl was rushed to hospital she was that ill with it. Fingers crossed :)

Also how long do they last ? xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

It varies. . .My old charge was a bit poorly for a week and a bit with it but her little sister only a couple of days of 'under the weather'. :flower:

I hope its the latter for you!! xx


----------



## dali

at least they will be out of the way once this is over hun :0
babies / kids dont suffer as much as adults do, just need to keep an eye on her temp as that is the most dangerous thing, but even that should be able to be controlled with calpol, and maybe the calamine lotion to keep it moisturised and help keep it from itching. good luck she will be over it before you know it


----------

